# 23' or 26' center console



## Living Proof (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been looking for a 23' center console, but most of the good deals are on 25 and 26 footers with twin's. I've had a 19 and a 22 and wanted a little more room but still economical as far as towing and fuel, etc. I guess i'm wondering do you think 26' with twins is worth a little extra money for 10 -12 trips a year and 40 miles out or less or stick with the single engine slightly smaller boat?


----------



## oldenred (Jul 8, 2010)

no matter what you do offshire i would recommend twins. makes for a real bad day if your engine goes out on ya and you have to wait for a tow, especially that far out. definately worth the extra money


----------



## deadend (Jul 8, 2010)

That move up in size is one that is worth it for a sizeable increase in room, fishability, and safety.


----------



## 270 guy (Jul 8, 2010)

Had a 22' with a single and wish I had a bigger boat with twins on it just for the security factor.


----------



## Doyle (Jul 8, 2010)

On the other hand, twins means twice the maintenance cost and more fuel burned.   I'd rather have a good single engine and a properly sized kicker on a swing-down bracket.


----------



## 270 guy (Jul 8, 2010)

Doyle said:


> On the other hand, twins means twice the maintenance cost and more fuel burned.   I'd rather have a good single engine and a properly sized kicker on a swing-down bracket.



Some twins get better fuel mileage then some singles. My single 200 on a 22' Aquasport used as much gas as my friends 23'Donzi with twin 150's granted his were newer motors then mine was but the comfort of having twins is worth the extra fuel and service cost if I was to get back into fishing again.


----------



## oldenred (Jul 8, 2010)

Doyle said:


> On the other hand, twins means twice the maintenance cost and more fuel burned.   I'd rather have a good single engine and a properly sized kicker on a swing-down bracket.



not true, it's all in how you run em. you put two 115-150's on and you will get good gas mileage versus having a 200-300 on


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 9, 2010)

my friends 27ft seafox with twin 135s got better milage than my other friends 22ft striper with a 200. but the smaller boat had a better ride so i think it depends on the hull too. sometimes the heavier boat rides better but sacrifices fuel mileage


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 9, 2010)

My boat is a heavy 25 Ft old mako with a cabin and a single 300.  I dont think the gas mileage would be much different with two smaller twins.  Maintenance costs of course would be higher for the twins.

My next boat which hopefully is not for many years to come, will probably have twins.  

In general, bigger boats use more fuel of course, but other factors such as boat weight, how you drive it, type and size of engines , and boat engineering come in to play.  

10 to 12 times a year going out like you say might be the deal breaker.  Is that enough time to justify the cost of the bigger boat?   I think only you can decide that.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2010)

All I can say is that I have never felt like I was in too large of a boat when offshore.  I have on the other hand felt like I was in too small of a boat, even when I was out on my old 24' whaler.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 9, 2010)

After you run twins (especially 4 strokes twins) once, you will never want to go back to a single. Better security and sometimes mileage. I'd go 26' definitely


----------



## jonkayak (Jul 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> All I can say is that I have never felt like I was in too large of a boat when offshore.  I have on the other hand felt like I was in too small of a boat, even when I was out on my old 24' whaler.



X2 If you are talking offshore the boat is never to large. Maintenance might cost a little more with twins but I doubt you would ever regret having two motors vs one. Also 23 vs 26 feet is not a huge difference in size. I doubt that little difference in length is going to effect you as much as the general build and lay out of the hull.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 9, 2010)

90% of your engine problems  comes from the fuel. Same tanks for both motors. So twins aint gonna save you that often.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 9, 2010)

thats interesting....


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jul 9, 2010)

I've limped back a couple times on one motor so I'd go with the twins for security


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 9, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> 90% of your engine problems  comes from the fuel. Same tanks for both motors. So twins aint gonna save you that often.



Ummmm....No. 

Twins have advantages and disadvantages. The biggest disadvantages are usually up front costs and 2x mantinance costs. You are also twice as likely to have a motor problem with twins (just like you're twice as likely to have motor problems if you own two lawn mowers, cars, etc as opposed to one), On a 23' boat, twins will probably use more fuel than a single at identical speeds. That's if both are the same kind of motor, not a dfi or 4/s vs carbed 2/s motors. It is also very doubtful that one of a set of twins will plane the boat with out changing props, and then it still might not do it, so coming in on one motor will be a slow process. That being said, the advantage to twins is that in most cases, you will be able to come in on one engine as opposed to be floating around waiting for Sea Tow. On a 23/24 I would opt for a new or late model dfi or 4/s single. Maybe even up through 25'. Bigger than that, I'd be looking at twins. 

Look for a 23 Blue Water. They have as much or more room than alot of 25' boats, and ride great for their size. The 23 Duskys have a ton of room, too, but not as good of ride. A 23T Contender is really nice, but you're starting to get into $$ with them.


----------



## thar31321 (Jul 9, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> Ummmm....No.
> 
> Twins have advantages and disadvantages. The biggest disadvantages are usually up front costs and 2x mantinance costs. You are also twice as likely to have a motor problem with twins (just like you're twice as likely to have motor problems if you own two lawn mowers, cars, etc as opposed to one), On a 23' boat, twins will probably use more fuel than a single at identical speeds. That's if both are the same kind of motor, not a dfi or 4/s vs carbed 2/s motors. It is also very doubtful that one of a set of twins will plane the boat with out changing props, and then it still might not do it, so coming in on one motor will be a slow process. That being said, the advantage to twins is that in most cases, you will be able to come in on one engine as opposed to be floating around waiting for Sea Tow. On a 23/24 I would opt for a new or late model dfi or 4/s single. Maybe even up through 25'. Bigger than that, I'd be looking at twins.
> 
> Look for a 23 Blue Water. They have as much or more room than alot of 25' boats, and ride great for their size. The 23 Duskys have a ton of room, too, but not as good of ride. A 23T Contender is really nice, but you're starting to get into $$ with them.




There are actually some good deals on used 23t contenders right now. Look at the classifieds on ska website. I saw a 23ft cape horn on American wholesale marine that didn't sound too bad.


----------



## d-a (Jul 9, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> 90% of your engine problems  comes from the fuel. Same tanks for both motors. So twins aint gonna save you that often.



Not all boats run a single tank either. Mine has 2 tanks and each motor runs off of a separate tank. I have the capability to cross feed them if needed so that helps out when limping back on one.

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jul 9, 2010)

Living Proof said:


> I've been looking for a 23' center console, but most of the good deals are on 25 and 26 footers with twin's. I've had a 19 and a 22 and wanted a little more room but still economical as far as towing and fuel, etc. I guess i'm wondering do you think 26' with twins is worth a little extra money for 10 -12 trips a year and 40 miles out or less or stick with the single engine slightly smaller boat?



Whats your tow vehicle? That might be your limiting factor on a 23 versus a 26 ft boat. If its not then i would rather have a 25-26 with twins over a 23 with a single everyday offshore.

d-a


----------



## Living Proof (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, the tow vehicle is 03-F250 powerstroke , so it shouldn't be a problem, I'm going to look at the 26foot on Wed. I'll let you know.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 10, 2010)

Right now during this economic down turn I am right happy with my 22 foot single screw. Two weeks ago I was 43 miles offshore in it. I have a good radio and a paid to date BoatUS membership. I choose my days and use the brain God gave me. If I think it is to rough, I don't go. I can trailer my boat anywhere and with a 20 degree deadrise it's a pretty good ride.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 14, 2010)

Buy my Donzi with twins.  So I can get a 33' Palmetto


----------



## PaulD (Jul 14, 2010)

You know...Yeh, when you get a boat with twins you do have twice the maintance cost, your fuel burn will increase some and you'll have to have a heavier truck to pull it........You'll also have the ability to get in if you blow a motor, you'll have more range (usually on an apples to apples compairison) and like was said earlier, I've never been 40 miles offshore and thought to myself, " I think I wish I was in a smaller boat" Get a 26. More room, more fuel, more security.


----------



## d-a (Jul 15, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Buy my Donzi with twins.  So I can get a 33' Palmetto




Is Clint selling his boat?

d-a


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

d-a said:


> Is Clint selling his boat?
> 
> d-a



Yea, I dont know how much yet.  He just dont use it enough to justify the cost.


----------

